# EF! Round River Rendezvous Maine



## Gudj (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey I was just posting this to see if anyone is planning on going.
It's in Maine from June 29th to July 6th.

2010 Earth First Round River Rendezvous! | Maine Earth First!

For details.


----------



## sean412 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey a friend and I are looking for a ride up from Maryland. We can help with gas too. Anyone going hit me up!


----------



## Gudj (Jun 17, 2010)

Good luck finding a ride. If you do find one, you should PM me because I am looking for a ride from Providence and maybe y'all could pick me up.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 17, 2010)

i wish i could go. ive always had waaaay more found at ef rondy's than dumb rainbow gatherings.

awesome workshops during the day, crazy parties at night. *le sigh*


----------



## Eatgarlic (Jun 23, 2010)

See ya there! If anyone is going from Portland ME, hit me up.


----------



## arice (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm going to be heading that way from Northern Vermont!


----------



## rezmutts (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow! I was just reading about this in EF Mag. I wish I could go but I have to Attend my corps. Wish you all the best of luck..


----------

